# Need Some help on a website



## mikemorgen (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi I have a screen printing shop and I want to expand it to online store. I have seen one website that i like .. which has a design studio uberprints.com is the one i like ... does anyone know how to buy a script like that or who could built this for me thanks


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

You could try some of the freelance sites. You post your job (give reference to the site you like) and people from all over the world bid for your project, I had a game made like this for a price much cheaper than if I had bought from England. Try http://www.getafreelancer.com/ or http://www.elance.com/


----------



## Shirt_Off_My_Bak (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks like we're both looking for the same thing, although in my case it's not initially for t-shirts. I checked out the site you referenced, and it's close to if not even the same interface as one I was trying to emulate, which is customink.com. They also have a user demo which is well designed and helpful. 

I did find a few potential flaws in the (customink) design, which might be corrected when an order is placed, I didn't get to that point. In their case it is possible to increase the size of the text beyond the boundaries of the box inset, even beyond the substrate.


----------



## bengotow (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm... well, I'm a web designer and I work with PHP, mySQL and Flash, and I must say - building something like an interactive t-shirt designer/previewer is not easy. I could build you a company website with member forums and scripts for submitting designs (and possibly allow users to preview them against a couple shirts), but writing a flash "user demo" is a whole lot easier said than done.

If you're really interested in having one, I'd ask around in the web design community. Its not something you want to do yourself, or have someone do badly.

Good luck!

---------------------------------------
Ben -Gotow Creative Studios


----------

